# Clearing Receptors 101



## animal87 (Jan 9, 2014)

Clearing Receptors 101


A lot has been said in regards to clearing the receptors and I thought now would be a good time to delve into this subject and simplify things.
Basically, one must view the receptor sites as parking spaces.

Envision a slew of parking spaces that are all empty. Now we are going to call these parking spaces your receptor sites and we shall call steroids the cars. Now I want you to imagine one of those old 1950's style drive up hamburger stands where the girls come up in roller skates and take your order. Typically one would order a burger, fries and a coke--ah the food of the gods--the waitress would take the order, go bring the information to the cook, who would in-turn make the food and the waitress would then bring the food to you and you would then begin eating which is the whole reason you came to the hamburger stand in the first place.

I think everyone can easily understand that. Which means everyone can easily understand all they need to know about the receptor sites because they do the exact same thing. We will keep with this hamburger stand model and explain what happens when you inject steroids.

Remember how I said steroids were like the cars and the parking spaces were like the receptor sites? Well it is basically that simple. When you inject testosterone or any one of it's anabolic or androgenic derivatives, you are sending a whole slew of "cars" into your system. Now these "cars" are on a mission--just like you would be if you were hungry and heading to a hamburger stand. They have orders to place with the cells, but before they can place them they must first find a parking space.

Now let's say you have never used steroids before. If this were the case, it would be very much like a hamburger stand that was having a grand opening....lots and lots of empty parking spaces waiting for cars to fill them up and place their orders. The steroids (cars) enter the system and come to a brand new hamburger stand called your cells. Now these cells have never previously been open to the boat-load of anabolics that are now present in the system because they previously only dealt with what your body naturally produced. However, there are lots of extra parking spaces that can be utilized and so the steroids park themselves into these spaces.

Once they are parked a "waitress" called CYCLICl AMP literally crosses the cellular membrane which is totally impenetrably to anything else and takes the order from the steroid. The order is quite simple: Build More Muscle!!

The "waitress" then crosses back through the cellular membrane and brings the order to the "cook" called the Nucleus who begins to fill it by ordering its helpers called Ribosomes to produce muscle protein.. Now different steroids will have slightly different orders in that some may have a bigger order for the cook to fill--such as testosterone. The thing you have to realize is that a lot of times, after the order is placed, the steroid does not necessarily leave the parking space and make it available to other steroids.....it will often sit in the parking space even though it is no longer sending orders to the "waitress" to bring to the "cook", and this is where the problem of "DOWN-REGULATION" comes in. You see even if you send in more and more fresh new "cars" to occupy the receptor spaces, if they are already taken up by old "dead cars" you are shit out of luck.....

This is why you do not continually grow by injecting bigger and bigger doses of steroids. THERE ARE A LIMITED NUMBER OF PARKING SPACES. Now it would not be so bad if all the parking spaces were taken by "cars" that were sending orders to the cook, because that is when you grow. The problem is when there are "cars" that are no longer sending orders and on top of that have dead batteries which is preventing them from exiting the receptors parking space.

This is what the whole point of this article is....TOWING AWAY ALL THE DEAD "CARS" FROM THE RECEPTOR SITES PARKING SPACES AS TO FREE THEM UP FOR NEW, FRESH, HUNGRY "CARS" TO OCCUPY THEM...This will result in new muscle mass!

O.K. Trevor, I am with you so far, but what the f*** can I do about it?

The answer is ...PLENTY!

First and foremost, is to plan sensible courses. This is why I am an advocate of short courses designed in such a fashion as to have all drugs out of the system by the end of the cycle and then allow for a 3-4 week off time in which you are totally clean. If you stay on these monster 4-6 month courses, you just wind up screwing yourself and requiring that much longer of an off period. The longer you are on, the more the body recognizes that there is "too much" in the system and will begin to take counter measures. And the longer you are on, the more "dead cars" you will have sitting in the receptor parking spaces which means NO MORE GROWING!

Now with this in mind, how can we help get the cars out of there?

Well WE actually cannot, but the body can and will. Basically as time goes by, the body will free up the parking spaces just like a tow truck would remove a dead car from a parking space. However, you are at the mercy of time in this situation which is why it is important to utilize short courses that will cause less disturbance in the system, less "dead cars" in the receptor spaces and therefore less time needed for the body to remove them and free up the spaces.

That being said, it should be noted that even short course will pile up "dead cars" after a while and you should give yourself an extended clean out of 2 months at least once a year.

But Trevor, isn't there anything I can do to help speed the process?

Once again the answer is yes!

You can help speed the process up dramatically by increasing your metabolic rate...Speeding up the metabolic rate is akin to hiring extra tow trucks to clear out all those "dead cars" that are occupying the receptor sites!

Have you ever know a person who was much, much fatter than you and yet ate half as much?

These poor bastards think they were given the genetic shaft and try every diet fad imaginable only to stay fat. Their problem no longer lies in their eating habits--which is ironic--; it lies in their metabolism, which basically was shut down due to the excess eating and lack of exercise that got them fat in the first place. Once you understand this, you can easily control your weight for the rest of your life. But what the f*** does this have to due with steroid receptor sites?

EVERYTHING!

The same thing I would prescribe someone whose metabolism has shut down due to obesity, is the same thing I would prescribe someone who's receptor sites are all clogged and is no longer making progress....INCREASE THE METABOLIC RATE!!

Below I will outline a few ways this can be achieved in the constraints of a 4 week Receptor Clearing Cycle follwing the completion of a Muscle Building Course using anabolics:

Diet: I suggest cutting back 300 calories below maintenance per day during a 4 week off time from your anabolic regime...I also suggest eating 6-8 small meals spread out from early morning to late at night. The higher the number of meals you eat, the more your body has to go to work and break down the food which causes the metabolic rate to increase.

Aerobics: Yet another tool in the battle to increase the metabolism, I would suggest low level aerobics 5 times per week 30 minutes per session.

Pharmacology: It is important that one does not have ANY anabolics that are active in the system during this time period.....make sure that you have had a good 4 weeks since your last shot of long acting compound before you embark on this 4 week receptor clearing cycle....otherwise you are wasting your fuking time! That being said, I would suggest the use of the following compounds to help accelerate the Receptor Clearing Process:


D.N.P.-- Understand that this is a fuking vicious poison and a component in T.N.T., and I do not suggest it's use at all, but to be fair I must admit that NOTHING can raise the metabolic rate like D.N.P. can. Because this is well known, there are many people that will want to try it...This being the case, D.N.P. should only be used in the following manner during this course: 3 days on, 4 days off at a dose of 4mg per kilogram of bodyweight taken before bed----have plenty of towels around and a fan to keep you cool!





Cytomel--T3 is another booster of metabolic rate which is why the fitness models live on this stuff...it keeps you engines running high and burns the fat right off....In this case, we are more concerned with the fact that it increases the metabolic rate. Suggested use is 75mcg -100mcg 5 days on 2 days off for the 4 week course.




B.M.R. 10--I know, I know shameless plug right...well I don't care, in the past 3 weeks since this product has been released I have people calling me and emailing me telling me that this product blows the doors off every other thermogenic including, E/C/A, Clenbuterol and Cytomel, and Tenuate.....People actually think I put D.N.P. in this product. Trust me I did not, but I did formulate a product with 11 Basil Metabolic Rate increasing compounds that will make you hotter than an oven and melt the fat right off you. Again in this course we are more concerned with the metabolic increase this product will cause. Why hasn't anyone else come up with this formula...#1 All the other companies market to the general public which causes them water down there products #2 it is too expensive fortheir profit minded companies to justify it's production #3 They are not bodybuilders, I am and I know what worksand what doesn not. 

Doses: On the days you are NOT using D.N.P. have 4 caps before each of the first 5 meals.

* If you do not wish to use D.N.P.---which I think is the smarter approach as it is very dangerous---you can
simply use the B.M.R. 10 on the days that you would be using D.N.P. In my opinion this is smarter, safer and will be


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 9, 2014)

Cellular androgen receptors do NOT down-regulate meaning this is really a non-issue.


----------



## animal87 (Jan 9, 2014)

Anybody that has come off and stayed off for a while knows that they do actually. Any drug builds a tolerance period.


----------



## Azog (Jan 9, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Cellular androgen receptors do NOT down-regulate meaning this is really a non-issue.



This is my understanding of the matter, as well.


----------



## Azog (Jan 9, 2014)

Also, while I myself do not put any stock in the use of DNP, the protocol for it's use you have listed is...absolutely ridiculous. 3 days on with 4 days off? Not sure of the logic behind this, but there are MANY logs here that demonstrate to proper use of DNP.


----------



## don draco (Jan 9, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Cellular androgen receptors do NOT down-regulate meaning this is really a non-issue.



This.. 

Do you have any studies to show that androgen receptors down-regulate, animal?  I'm actually curious as to where this idea came from.. Of course the 'parking space' idea sounds plausible, but it's very hard to accept an idea such as that without scientific evidence to back it up.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have been on trt for 3 years on the same dose of test more or less and my blood tests coming back between 800 & 900.

If this were true how would trt work at all?


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 10, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> I have been on trt for 3 years on the same dose of test more or less and my blood tests coming back between 800 & 900.
> 
> If this were true how would trt work at all?



That was my first thought also tranny. I've been on the same trt dose for 2 years and all my blood tests come back somewhere around 900.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 10, 2014)

animal87 said:


> Anybody that has come off and stayed off for a while knows that they do actually. Any drug builds a tolerance period.



You're talking sensitivity not down regulation. An example would be Transcend2007's post where the same protocol has produced the same results for 3yrs now.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 10, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Cellular androgen receptors do NOT down-regulate meaning this is really a non-issue.



Thank you!!!!

Can the OP credit the author for this please?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Thank you!!!!
> 
> Can the OP credit the author for this please?



It reads like a Bill Roberts piece...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Thank you!!!!
> 
> Can the OP credit the author for this please?



According to another site the article was written by Trevor L. Smith but that's as far as I got.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 10, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> It reads like a Bill Roberts piece...



It does and I thought so at first as well but Bill Roberts knows androgen receptros don't down-regulate so it's got to be someone else writing it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 10, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> It does and I thought so at first as well but Bill Roberts knows androgen receptros don't down-regulate so it's got to be someone else writing it.



That's correct...He's still not even half as cool as he thinks IMHO.


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 10, 2014)

Upregulation/downregulation is referring to the actual number of androgen receptors in the cell.  Studies that I have read supporting downregulation that were done in vivo (experimentation done with a living organisim) were referring to zero androgen levels as the control, or subnormal at the least...not supraphysiological levels.  It is my understanding however, that estrogen can lead to downregulation which is why it's so important to control the aromatization process.  

There are dozens of research articles available on the subject, many of which are FAR to complicated for the layman to interpret.  Here is one of many.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8499343


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 10, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> You're talking sensitivity not down regulation. An example would be Transcend2007's post where the same protocol has produced the same results for 3yrs now.



Correct Doc.  Sensitivity refers to the degree of activity level of the receptors themselves.  Not the overall number of receptors available.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 10, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> That's correct...He's still not even half as cool as he thinks IMHO.



Lmfao. So very true hahaha



widehips71 said:


> Upregulation/downregulation is referring to the actual number of androgen receptors in the cell.  Studies that I have read supporting downregulation that were done in vivo (experimentation done with a living organisim) were referring to zero androgen levels as the control, or subnormal at the least...not supraphysiological levels.  It is my understanding however, that estrogen can lead to downregulation which is why it's so important to control the aromatization process.
> 
> There are dozens of research articles available on the subject, many of which are FAR to complicated for the layman to interpret.  Here is one of many.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8499343



This is what I was hinting at, thanks Widehips for explaining it in more detail.


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 10, 2014)

You're welcome Doc.  I didn't go to med school or anything quite so fancy, but as a Biology major (with a focus on environmental science) I love to contribute to things like this when possible.  Kinda gets my blood pumping lol


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 10, 2014)

Non issue the body is constantly producing receptors, We don't have the same receptors for life.

Becoming used to a drug is not because of a receptor binding.
It's because the body has adapted by changing chemistry .
When u stop using the drug the body returns to baseline.

You use again bam wow I feel it this because the body has not seen
a reason to adjust yet


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 10, 2014)

THERE IS NEVER ANY CLEARING RECEPTORS

god i wish, pray, beg people stop this nonsense

Same kind of nonsense like 
-calories are NOT the only thing that matters (given u eat a minimum amount of protein)
-timing of meals matters
-the belief that training is much more than ANY method to cause muscle damage (thus, hypertrophy)
-you can run low doses of gear and be pro size if you have "good genes"
-etc

NOTE: now that's not nonsense if you POWERLIFT or an ATHLETE; meal composition/timing/training methods/et al matters for those two groups.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 10, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Lmfao. So very true hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I was hinting at, thanks Widehips for explaining it in more detail.



Doc-I know you're the same as me and an advocate for Occam's razor.

1. People think the human body is a linear model, thus examples such as receptor "cleansing" allows them to better work their linear human model. This shows how retarded people are.

2. People want things to blame for their shit response/physique/etc..thus, "my receptor sites are just clogged! Easily replace that with other nonsense examples I listed.

Number 2 is the MAIN reason we see so much bullshit in the gym life.

Agree, Doc?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 10, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> That's correct...He's still not even half as cool as he thinks IMHO.





widehips71 said:


> Upregulation/downregulation is referring to the actual number of androgen receptors in the cell.  Studies that I have read supporting downregulation that were done in vivo (experimentation done with a living organisim) were referring to zero androgen levels as the control, or subnormal at the least...not supraphysiological levels.  It is my understanding however, that estrogen can lead to downregulation which is why it's so important to control the aromatization process.
> 
> There are dozens of research articles available on the subject, many of which are FAR to complicated for the layman to interpret.  Here is one of many.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8499343





hulksmash said:


> Doc-I know you're the same as me and an advocate for Occam's razor.
> 
> 1. People think the human body is a linear model, thus examples such as receptor "cleansing" allows them to better work their linear human model. This shows how retarded people are.
> 
> ...



I think ppl are misinformed and listen to the wrong sources not that they're necessarily retarded (some might be though lol) but yes I agree. I think the issue here is as Everyone has mentioned in this thread...confusing receptor sensitivity with regulation. I certainly agree with Occam's razor though. 

It's good to see you back Hulk.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 11, 2014)

Dude nothing but a post like this to convince me im retarded. So can I recap to make sure im following. Clearing receptors= not an issue. Receptor sensitivity=issue. Car model only true to the point where he starts gibbering about stalled vehicles. So his model Would kinda sorta look like the longer the drive in is open and the more the orders are filled the more food it takes to satiate the customers? (Did that make sense to you)


----------



## Tadger (Jan 17, 2014)

This article is complete garbage.  The whole analogy of the cars and parking spaces is completely wrong.  Receptors are not reused... simply not the way it works.  Sterol based hormones diffuse across the cell membrane on their own.  Sterol based molecules are small enough that they can move right through the lipid bi-layer no problem.  Once inside the cell, they kinda just bounce around until they bump into the binding site on an appropriate receptor.  The androgen receptor is the one we are concerned with here.  The hormone-receptor complex is then moved via active transport, into the nucleus of the cell.  Here is where the hormone-receptor complex binds with ribosomes, and a bunch of mRNA is produced.  This is where the different nuances of the individual compounds we use kinda come into play (well... that, along with some limited extra-receptor mediated response), the different proteins will cause slightly different amounts and types of proteins to be produced which is where the little differences we notice with different drugs.  Either way, the mRNA goes on to eventually produce the different proteins we wanted it to.  Here is where the article really falls apart.  Once complete, the whole hormone-receptor complex is broken down and the raw materials are reused.  New receptors are constantly being produced to replace the used ones.  The number of receptors is only part of the equation here.  You would intuitively think that the more receptors bound to androgen, the more effect you'd see.  That's not necessarily the case.  As several of the other boys pointed out, there is a difference between receptor count and the cell's sensitivity to a hormone.  You can see a whole lot of empty receptors, and still a very dramatic effect from a small amount of hormone... or vise versa, lots of bound receptors and very little effect.  The strength of the response is controlled by many different factors, and receptor count is only a small part of it.

Either way... this cleaning your receptors stuff is complete and udder garbage.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 17, 2014)

HA HA Tadger where have you been all my life, your a friggn genious, you explained that in a way very easy to nderstand. And it made cross referencing your information quite easy because some of the more complicated medical information is hard for me to understand.


----------



## Gt500face (Jan 17, 2014)

Great thread, thanks.


----------

